# 2011 Le Mans 24 Hours



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Qualifying

LMP1: Audi R18 _ 3:25.738

LMP2: Oreca-Nissan _ 3:41.458

GTE: BMW M3 _ 3:57.592

http://www.audi.com/com/brand/en/experience/motorsport.html

http://motorsport.nextgen-auto.com/First-pole-position-for-Audi-at-Le-Mans-since-2006,24737.html

http://www.nissan-motorsports.com/ENN/

http://motorsport.nextgen-auto.com/LMP2-The-26-ORECA-03-on-pole,24759.html

http://www.bmw-motorsport.com/ms_en


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1

The front row of the grid at the 79th edition of the famous 24 Hours of Le Mans belongs to Audi. In one of the most thrilling qualifying events in recent years the new Audi R18 TDI and the company's ultra-lightweight technology prevailed. Benoît Tréluyer set a time of 3m 25.738s and clinched the top grid position for Audi. His French team-mate Romain Dumas was merely 0.061 seconds slower.

For Audi, this marks the sixth pole position at Le Mans in total and the first since 2006 when the brand with the four rings achieved the first victory of a diesel-powered vehicle at the world's most famous endurance race. Although Audi Sport Team Joest concentrated on preparing for the race again on Thursday night, the three Audi R18 TDI cars set the pace in the two final qualifying sessions.

Benoît Tréluyer's performance was particularly impressive. The Frenchman clinched the pole position 30 minutes before midnight on the 21st lap of a race simulation on used tires - also thanks to the full LED headlights of the R18 TDI which ensure optimal illumination of the track at night. The competition despite making several attempts to do so tried in vain to beat Tréluyer's fastest time in the final phase of the captivating qualifying in which the fastest six cars were running within just six tenths of a second.

This was the first pole position at Le Mans for Tréluyer, who together with Marcel Fässler and André Lotterer, will start from the grid in the number "2" Audi R18 TDI. 
In the Audi R18 TDI trimmed for uncompromising lightweight design Timo Bernhard, Romain Dumas and Mike Rockenfeller clinched the front row as well. The car designated as number "1" had been slightly damaged in the first qualifying session on Wednesday night.

The crew of car number "3" on the other hand is in for a lot of work. While trying to push forward onto the two front rows of the grid from fifth place Le Mans record winner Tom Kristensen slid against the track barrier in the "Tertre Rouge" section. Despite extensive damage the R18 TDI driven by Dindo Capello, Tom Kristensen and Allan McNish can be repaired before the race. The single-component carbon fiber monocoque remained intact in the impact.

The 79th edition of the 24 Hours of Le Mans will be started on Saturday at 3 p.m. by FIA President Jean Todt. Audi has the chance to secure its tenth Le Mans victory. In view of the extremely narrow time gaps between the front runners it will be more important than ever to deliver a zero-mistake performance in the race.

http://www.audi.com/com/brand/en/ex...n_news.detail.2011~06~with_audi_ultra_on.html

http://www.joest-racing.de/web/start/index.php

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/RCELeMans2011.html

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/newsmay11.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP2

Current leaders in the Intercontinental Le Mans Cup, the Signatech-Nissan team confirmed the performance of the #26 ORECA 03 with pole. Soheil Ayari signed the fastest lap shortly before the end of the second qualifying session. The night before, Franck Mailleux, who was the fastest driver of the three, had the second quickest lap in LMP2.

With a time of 3 :41.458, the Aix native was over a second faster than his closest rival. « This is my 10th Le Mans 24 Hours and it's a great satisfaction for me. The car is handling very well and we fine-tuned the settings for the race. The ORECA 03 is easy to drive with a perfect balance. It's a real joy to be at Le Mans with such a competitive car. »

The Philippe Sinault-led team will aim to confirm this good result for the race, facing stiff competition : « Everything has come together for us to do well. The HPD engined cars have improved, as did those with Judd engines. The competition is there. » The Strakka Racing HPD ARX-01d had the second fastest time, just ahead of another ORECA 03, the Team ORECA-Matmut entry driven by Prémat/ Hallyday/Kraihamer.

http://www.oreca-racing.com/en/

http://newsroom.nissan-europe.com/EU/en-gb/MotorSports/Motorsports.aspx

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/car/4743/Oreca-03-Nissan.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

GTE

BMW Motorsport secured excellent grid positions for the 24-hour race in Le Mans. In the third qualifying session, Augusto Farfus set the fastest time in the LM GTE class, recording a 3:57.592 minutes lap in the no. 55 BMW M3 GT.

This meant pole position for the 27-year-old and his fellow BMW drivers, Jörg Müller and Dirk Werner. The second BMW M3 GT (number 56) will tackle the 79th running of the endurance classic from third on the grid. Andy Priaulx had posted this car's best lap with a time of 3:58.426 minutes during Wednesday's first qualifying session.

However, the triple world touring car champion and his team-mates, Dirk Müller (DE) and Joey Hand (US) were forced to sit out the third two-hour qualifying session on Thursday night. In the final stages of session two, Priaulx turned into a passenger in the Ford chicane, after another car had gone off and spread loads of gravel on the track. He lost control of his BMW M3 GT and hit the tyre barriers hard. While the front of the car was heavily damaged, Priaulx fortunately walked away from the accident without a scratch.

The crew now has plenty of time until the start of the race on Saturday, at 15:00hrs local time, to get the no. 56 BMW M3 GT ready for action again. Before the marathon gets underway on the 13.629-kilometre track, the drivers will be part of the show during the classic Drivers' Parade in the centre of Le Manson Friday. Once again thousands of fans are expected to cheer the competitors of the Le Mans 24 Hours.

Mario Theissen (BMW Motorsport Director): "This has been a strong qualifying for our team. On Wednesday Andy Priaulx clocked a very quick lap, which put him on provisional pole. In the second qualifying session, unfortunately he had an accident, caused by gravel on the track. This accident means at least one nightshift for the mechanics of the Schnitzer team. Fortunately there isn't another practice session on Friday, so we are sure to get the car repaired in time for warm-up on Saturday morning. In the third and final qualifying, we were involved in an exciting duel with the Ferrari, which was decided in favour of Augusto Farfus. Of course we are more than satisfied with first and third on the grid and look forward to a good race."

Augusto Farfus (car number 55): "I didn't get a run in the first session today, but knew the conditions at the start of the final session should be ideal for a quick lap. The car felt really good, and so I was able to put together a good lap and was delighted with the time I set. Pole is certainly not vital for a good result in a 24 hour race, but it is a great feeling to know your car is the quickest in its class. Add to this the reliability that it has shown all year and I feel pretty confident ahead of the race."

http://www.bmw-motorsport.com/ms_en/news/2011/june/bmw_motorsport_on_pole_in_le_mans

http://www.bmwblog.com/2011/06/10/l...-position-and-p3-andy-priaulx-heavy-accident/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Qualifying Top Speeds

LMP1: Peugeot 908 _ 342.9 kph (212.6 mph)

LMP2: Pescarolo-BMW _ 301.7 kph (187.1 mph)

GTE: BMW M3 _ 292.7 kph (181.5 mph)

http://www.lemans.org/wpphpFichiers...res_du_mans_qualifying_practice_3_results.pdf

http://www.racecar-engineering.com/cars/peugeot-908/

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/car/4621/Peugeot-908.html

http://www.racecar-engineering.com/cars/pescarolo-01/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race

Overall Position _ Class _Car _ Number of Laps

1. LMP1 _ Audi R18 _ 355 laps

8. LMP2 _ Zytek-Nissan _ 326 laps

11. GTE _ Corvette _ 314 laps

http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/92280

http://www.lemans.org/wpphpFichiers...011/24heures_du_mans/faits_course/stats24.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Fastest Laps

LMP1: Audi R18 _ 3:25.289

LMP2: Oreca-Nissan _ 3:41.536

GTE: BMW M3 _ 3:58.876

http://www.lemans.org/en/races/24h-du-mans/live-2011/live-timing.html

http://www.racecar-engineering.com/events/technical-report/le-mans-test-day-technical-report-lmp/

http://www.oreca-racing.com/en/2011/06/12/longtime-leader-the-team-oreca-matmut-oreca-03-retires/

http://www.racecar-engineering.com/cars/oreca-03/

http://www.bmw-motorsport.com/ms_en/news/2011/june/third_place_for_bmw_in_the_gte_class_in_le_mans

http://www.racecar-engineering.com/cars/bmw-m3-gt2/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1

At one of the most thrilling and dramatic 24-hour races in Le Mans history Audi-ultra-lightweight technology has prevailed. At the fascinating thriller which kept 250,000 spectators at the race track and millions in front of their TV sets watching in awe Marcel Fässler (Switzerland), André Lotterer (Germany) and Benoît Tréluyer (France) in the innovative Audi R18 TDI clinched the tenth Le Mans victory in total for the brand with the four rings.

The drama at the 79th edition of the world***8217;s most famous endurance could hardly be surpassed. After Audi had lost two of its Audi R18 TDI cars as early as in the first third of the race due to accidents all hopes were pinned on car number "2" that had secured the pole position in qualifying for Audi. For 16 hours Fässler, Lotterer and Tréluyer were on their own in the battle against three factory-fielded Peugeot cars that left no stone unturned to keep Audi from taking victory.

On Sunday morning the four quickest vehicles were still within just a few seconds of each other at the front of the field. The lead kept changing, also on account of the different strategies. And Fässler, Lotterer and Tréluyer continually brought the performance advantage of their diesel sports car to bear which in the first year of the engine downsizing was clearly the fastest car in the field at Le Mans. At 3m 25.289s André Lotterer on the 229th race lap even managed to beat the fastest time set in qualifying.

The reliability of the new Audi R18 TDI was impressive as well. Across the entire race distance the vehicle designated as number "2" did not have to come in for a single unscheduled pit stop. Only a problem with the fuel tank caused a bit of a headache for Head of Audi Motorsport Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich and the Technical Director of Audi Sport Team Joest, Ralf Jüttner. The full 65-liter capacity could not be used. Consequently, André Lotterer had to achieve a sufficient lead for an additional refueling stop in the final phase - in extremely difficult conditions in drizzling rain at times which made the track extremely slippery.

Lotterer mastered this hurdle as well. After the final stop the German started his last stint with a seven-second advantage over the second-placed Peugeot. In the end he crossed the finish line after 24 hours being frenetically cheered by his team colleagues Marcel Fässler and Benoît Tréluyer and the entire Audi squad in first place with a lead of 13.420 seconds. For the three Audi drivers who had finished as the runners-up last year this marked the first Le Mans exploit - and the tenth for Audi.

"It was a fantastic triumph of Audi ultra-lightweight technology in extreme conditions," commented Rupert Stadler, Chairman of the Management Board of AUDI AG, who had watched the captivating race himself in the pits. "After we celebrated a record victory last year primarily thanks to reliability and efficiency, we not only had the most reliable but also the quickest car this year." Management Board Member for Development Michael Dick said, "The team as well as the entire Audi squad did a first-class job that deserves great respect. This tenth Le Mans success of our brand was no doubt the one that required the toughest battle - which perhaps also made it the most valuable one. At the same time, albeit involuntarily, we proved that our engineers design very safe cars."

Allan McNish and Mike Rockenfeller sustained no injuries in extremely severe accidents in the first third of the race. McNish in the Audi R18 TDI designated as car number "3" had taken the lead shortly before the end of the first hour when a GT car hit his left rear wheel in the "La Chappelle" section. The R18 TDI spun off the track, hit the track barrier in a heavy impact and rolled over. The Audi R18 TDI***8217;s one-piece carbon fiber monocoque withstood the crash. McNish was able to climb out of the wreckage uninjured and returned to the race track after a precautionary medical check at the hospital.

Mike Rockenfeller had an even greater guardian angel when shortly before 11 p.m. while running on position two he was also touched by a GT vehicle on the left rear wheel while running at a speed of about 300 km/h. The Audi R18 TDI turned left and at 270 km/h hit the guard rails on the entrance to the "Indianapolis" turn. The carbon fiber monocoque developed and produced by Audi using a new type of technology withstood the impact. The front crash absorber and all other passive safety devices of the car fulfilled their purpose as well. Mike Rockenfeller was able to climb out of the wreckage. As a precautionary measure, last year***8217;s winner spent the night in the hospital but was released again on Sunday morning.

"The safety standards at Audi are simply incredible and have saved my life," said Mike Rockenfeller. "I***8217;ve never had such an accident before in my career and hope I***8217;ll never have such an experience again." Allan McNish commented in a similar vain: "I want to thank the Audi designers for having developed a car that you can climb out of unharmed after such severe accidents."

On clinching its tenth victory in 13 years Audi has added another impressive chapter to its success story at the Le Mans 24 Hours. After the first success of a TFSI engine in 2011, the first triumph of a diesel-powered car in 2006 and the first exploits with variable turbine geometry, VTG, last year Audi again triumphed with innovative technology. "Audi ultra technology has passed an extreme acid test this weekend," said Head of Motorsport Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich after the car had crossed the finish line. "If you pursue new paths this always involves a risk. But this risk has absolutely paid off. The Audi R18 TDI was in a class of its own at Le Mans 2011. Particularly due to the two extremely serious accidents this has been the most difficult Le Mans race for us in an emotional sense so far. That our team managed to keep the strong competition at bay for 16 hours with just one car is almost unbelievable. Everyone at Audi can be proud of this triumph. However, the news that Allan (McNish) and Mike (Rockenfeller) came out of these extremely heavy accidents so well is at least as important as that of the tenth Audi victory."

http://www.audi.com/com/brand/en/ex...2011~06~audi_wins_with_ultra-lightweight.html

http://www.racecar-engineering.com/cars/audi-r18-tdi/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP2

Zytek took an emphatic LMP2 class victory at this weekend***8217;s Le Mans 24-hours. The Greaves Motorsport entered Zytek-Nissan Z11SN of Karim Ojjeh, Tom Kimber-Smith and Le Mans newcomer Olivier Lombard won the category by a massive six lap margin. It was first time one of the Repton-based manufacturer***8217;s racecars had been victorious in the world-famous race although its V8 engine powered the LMP2 victor here in 2007.

To underline Zytek Engineering***8217;s success, the Greaves Z11SN was powered by one of the Zytek Engineering developed and serviced Nissan VK45DE engines. These were introduced following this year***8217;s change to production-based units for LMP2.

Karim, Tom and Olivier led the class from the 11th hour, one of the three Nissan/Zytek engined cars that dominated LMP2 for much of the race. Following Zytek***8217;s own chassis in second place was the Signatech Oreca-Nissan of Soheil Ayari, Franck Mailleux and Lucas Ordonez. At one point in the race the Nissan/Zytek-engined cars occupied all the top three spots in class. The Greaves Motorsport entry also finished in eighth place overall beaten only by the larger cars of the LMP1 class.

***8220;It was a great result for the team,***8221; said Tom. ***8220;They***8217;ve worked really hard. The car ran faultlessly ***8211; no issues, no punctures.***8221; The only moment of concern came towards the end when Tom was caught out by the greasy conditions caused by light rain, spinning into the gravel at the Dunlop curves. By this time the Zytek***8217;s lead was such that it hardly mattered. Tom also praised his team-mate Olivier Lombard. ***8220;He only sat in the car last week,***8221; he pointed out. ***8220;It has been extraordinary for me to win at Le Mans aged 20,***8221; said Olivier. ***8220;I have to thank the team for its confidence in me.***8221;

The Nismo-tuned Nissan VK45DE 4.5L naturally-aspirated V8 engine has been supplied to a number of LMP2 teams. Signatech Nissan is the partner team but customers include Greaves Motorsport and Team Oreca Matmut. Nissan also provides technical support to customer teams taking part in the ILMC, the Le Mans Series and the Le Mans 24 Hours, via its motorsport arm, Nismo.

The engine is an evolution of the VK45DE which was originally developed for GT500 cars in the Japanese Super GT series, and its performance, durability, and reliability are race proven as it has recorded a number of victories and ultimately won the championship with the Nissan GT-R in 2008.

To offer the VK45DE LMP2 engines to privateer teams in Europe and to efficiently provide swift customer support for the 2011 season and beyond, the company has entered into a partnership with Zytek Motorsports who will assemble the engines precisely to Nissan***8217;s specifications.

http://www.zytekmotorsport.co.uk/zytek/index.php/news/

http://greavesmotorsport.com/

http://www.racecar-engineering.com/cars/zytek-07s/

http://www.nismo.co.jp/en/index.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

GTE

"The car's a lap down, but we can make that up," said Corvette Racing team manager Gary Pratt with six hours remaining in the 24 Hours of Le Mans. Pratt's words proved prophetic as the No. 73 Compuware Corvette C6.R driven by Olivier Beretta, Tommy Milner and Antonio Garcia relentlessly pursued the class-leading No. 51 Ferrari 458 Italia, cutting the margin by seconds every lap. American driver Tommy Milner overtook Ferrari driver Toni Vilander with two hours and 10 minutes to go, and steadily increased his lead as he completed his double stint. Garcia then took over the yellow and black car for the final hour and the run to the finish.

The No. 73 Corvette C6.R completed 314 laps and finished two minutes and 29 seconds ahead of the runner-up Ferrari. Today's victory was the seventh class win at Le Mans for Corvette Racing, and its first in the GTE Pro category. It came as Chevrolet celebrates its 100th anniversary and the 10th anniversary of the team's first Le Mans victory in 2001. It was the sixth Le Mans title for Beretta, the third for Garcia, and the first for Milner.

"This is my first time at the 24 Hours of Le Mans, but I've watched Corvettes race here my whole life," said Mark Reuss, President GM North America. "To come here for the first time on the 100th anniversary of Chevrolet and to have another Corvette victory is beyond words."

The contest was a dramatic one, as the No. 74 Corvette C6.R of Oliver Gavin, Jan Magnussen, and Richard Westbrook suffered a stunning reversal of fortune. After leading for nearly 16 hours, the car was extensively damaged in a crash in the 17th hour. Although Magnussen was uninjured in the high-speed shunt, the car was retired on the spot.

The No. 73 Corvette C6.R had been running steadily in the top five, and the No. 74's misfortune moved it to second in the GTE standings. More than a lap behind the No. 51 Ferrari 458 Italia at the time of the accident, the No. 73 Corvette drivers chased down the class leader. As rain began to fall in the 20th hour, Garcia was gaining 1.5 seconds per lap. Milner took over at the 21st hour and continued to reel in the Ferrari, gaining as much as six seconds per lap during his stint.

Milner made the pass for the lead on the Mulsanne Straight on lap 283. "That was the hardest drive of my life," said the 25-year-old racer. "It would have been a lot easier if it hadn't been sprinkling, raining, not raining, and then wet - all that plus the pressure of the situation. I'd been super comfortable in the car all day long, but I was certainly not comfortable then. I was just trying to drive the car to what the track would allow. Every lap it changed, every corner it changed.

"When you start racing, you hope that one day you can compete for a win," Milner noted. "To get one here at Le Mans in my first year with Corvette Racing is very cool."
"I was very happy with how the race turned out, even though it did not always go our way," said Garcia. "We had ups and downs - we didn't get a break with the first safety car, we had punctured tires, and so on. Every time I was in the car, I tried to go as fast as possible and stay out of trouble. You have to never give up here, and just keep pushing. Today it paid off.

"In the final minutes, everything comes into your mind," the Spaniard added. "It went perfectly, a real easy last stint compared to all the ones before it. This was the first time I drove a car at the finish at Le Mans, and it was very special. There is no better time to win this race than in the centennial year for Chevrolet. Now I'm already thinking about next year."

Beretta became ill after driving behind the safety car during an extended caution period, and drove a limited time in the second half of the race.

"Today was not my sixth win, but a win for the team, Tommy, Antonio, and all of the engineers and crew who did a wonderful job," Beretta said. "I was sick in the middle of the night from following the pace car, but I recovered. I'm very happy for the entire team."

Corvette Racing scored six wins in the GTS/GT1 class at Le Mans (2001-02, 2004-06, and 2009). The team moved to the GT2 class in 2010, which was renamed GTE Pro in 2011.

"If I were to write a script to celebrate the 100th anniversary of Chevrolet and the 10th anniversary of Corvette Racing's first win at Le Mans, this would undoubtedly be it," said Corvette Racing program manager Doug Fehan. "Louis Chevrolet was himself a racer, and his motto, 'Never give up!' is a philosophy we embraced from our first visit here. I think the result today embodied the spirit of Chevrolet's co-founder and of that iconic phrase."

http://www.corvetteracing.com/

http://www.racecar-engineering.com/cars/corvette-c6-zr1/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1

Peugeot is running a lower drag car - this is seen in their better speed trap figures (maximum speeds of 343 km/h to Audi's 334 km/h) and better fuel mileage. Note Peugeot's "anti wicker" wing, it gets around the gurney and cuts drag.

Meanwhile the Audi, which has higher downforce, is better in the corners. Finally we know from our source in Peugeot Sport that the 908 has a very narrow operating window. This has a lot to do with the wide fronts. As the temperature dropped the 908's all lost pace - whilst Audi just motored on. Simple: come 9 am and the Peugeots will start catching up again.

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/RCELeMans2011.html

http://www.racecar-engineering.com/articles/how-audi-won-le-mans-2011/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1

Qualifying

Diesel: Audi R18 _ 3:25.738

Gasoline: Lola-Toyota _ 3:32.883

Qualifying Top Speeds

Diesel: Peugeot 908 _ 342.9 kph (212.6 mph)

Gasoline: Pescarolo-Judd _ 326.3 kph (202.3 mph)

http://www.lemans.org/wpphpFichiers...res_du_mans_qualifying_practice_3_results.pdf

http://lolacars.com/newsstory.asp?NewsId=338

http://lolacars.com/racecar.asp?RaceCarId=1

http://www.rebellion-racing.com/toyota_rv8klm.html

http://www.rebellion-racing.com/gallery110611.html#all

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/newsmay11.html

http://www.toyota-motorsport.com/

http://www.toyota-motorsport.com/uploads/media/TMG_Brochure_02.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1

Race

Diesel: 1. Audi R18 _ 355 laps

Gasoline: 6. Lola-Toyota _ 338 laps

Fastest Laps

Diesel: Audi R18 _ 3:25.289

Gasoline: Pescarolo-Judd _ 3:34.472

http://www.lemans.org/en/races/24h-du-mans/live-2011/live-timing.html

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/car/4833/Lola-B10-60-Toyota.html

http://www.pescarolo.com/team.asp?mode=Voiture

http://www.engdev.com/?page_id=50

http://www.engdev.com/?page_id=275

http://www.mazda-lola.com/racing/LM24_2011/lm24_2011_preview.htm


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toyota has been testing an all-new LMP1 car since last year, and could return to the Le Mans 24 Hours as early as 2012.

The Japanese manufacturer commissioned the machine, which is known to incorporate hybrid technology and comply with the 2011 prototype technical regulations, from racing car constructor Dome.

When asked about the possibility of Toyota returning to top-line prototype racing, Vincent Beaumesnil, manager of the Automobile Club de l'Ouest, said: "We are in contact with many manufacturers who are interested in LMP1, not just Toyota."

Toyota last competed at Le Mans as a full manufacturer in 1999, but supplied engines to the Rebellion LMP1 squad on a customer basis this year.

http://www.dome.co.jp/index.html

http://www.dome.co.jp/news/racereport/upimg/first_step_of_revival_final.pdf

http://www.dome.co.jp/news/racereport/upimg/graduation _from_le_mans.pdf

http://www.dome.co.jp/brochure/pdf/dome_brochure_07.pdf

http://www.sports-carracing.net/news.htm


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Imola Qualifying

F1: 2004 BAR-Honda _ 1:19.753 (old track layout)

LMP1: Peugeot 908 _ 1:31.736

LMP2: Oreca-Nissan _ 1:37.208

GTE: BMW M3 _ 1:44.468

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2004_San_Marino_Grand_Prix

http://www.lemans-series.com/en/s03_actualites/s03p02_detail_actualite.php?news=1841

http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/92792

http://www.peugeot-sport.com/en/endurance/home.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Imola 6 Hours Race

LMP1: Peugeot 908

LMP2: Zytek-Nissan

GTE: Ferrari 458

http://www.lemans-series.com/en/s03_actualites/s03p02_detail_actualite.php?news=1873

http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/92828


----------

